# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Akrihin in bottles.

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well guys i have never seen this before so i need some help on this.a friend already told me that those are fake.what about you guys.

----------


## Seajackal

Fake for sure bro! Akrihin never done their shit in bottles.

----------


## ...medX...

SJ is right, they have never made it like this.

----------


## MichaelCC

Agree with guys above (SJ, MEDX) - I've also never seen AKRIHIN in this presentation (only blisters).

----------


## hulk100

Very old and well known fakes but one reson why people still buy it is that many times they contain metyltesto and some people they say that oh well i got some effect from it or ok it was fake but something did happend and i cant believe that some think like that if it doesent contain the right steroid its fake shit period and noone should be satissfied with it!

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

thanks guys just as i thought.its crap

----------

